# What did I Do?



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

All I did was help a brother who needed some bags and this is how he gets payback.... 
Tony Ricciardi is a true BOTL and looks like he on a mad bombing run.

Thanks for the smokes Tony


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good one!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

YUMMY! I love the Tempus!! Great payback!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

:dribble:..:dribble:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. The one in the middle looks great.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

First class


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice hit ~enjoy~


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony is on a tear


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

is the alec bradley stick a tempus? i jsut got one too and wasnt exactly sure what it was

awesome hit btw for sure


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> is the alec bradley stick a tempus? i jsut got one too and wasnt exactly sure what it was
> 
> awesome hit btw for sure


Yes it is, Never had one before, Will review


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Way to go Tony!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Real nice.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit Tony!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice, but you answered your own question


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

great hit


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

nice smokes...big heart...great job


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit... Enjoy!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I feel your pain, literally I feel your pain!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice looking gars...love the cabaiguan only had one so far..but it was awesome


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice smokes.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

NIce........


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Never question Why. Just smoke em!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look tasty, nice hit!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------

